# Sous vide bacon wrapped Venison back strap



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 25, 2018)

here in Michigan gun season is right around the corner (nov 15th) so with that in mind I went looking in the freezers for left over venison steaks or backstraps. 

Definitely getting into hunting mode with the temps dropping and venison for dinner.








Couple straps seasoned with dales, Montreal, black pepper, fresh garlic and wrapped in bacon.







Ready for the bath.







Submerged in joules world. 







Fresh outta the bath.







Outta the skillet and resting.







Sliced up. Seems to be missing a piece....







Plated with beans, homemade taters & gravy. Can’t forget the horseradish!

Well this meal has me in full hunting mode boys! Good luck to all you hunters out there this season! Stay safe!

Scott


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 25, 2018)

That looks good . I make all my venison into sausage and jerky . That might be changing . 
Saw a bottle of Dale's at the store so I grabbed it .


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 25, 2018)

I’m a stick & jerky fan myself but I can’t do it with the backstraps. Never. 

Dales is awesome! I use it in steak & venison all the time. Use it in burger & meatloaf mix as well. It is very salty so go easy on it the first time you use it. 

Scott


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2018)

Nice looking plate of food Scott. Unfortunately no more hunters in the family(too old or passed on). So no chance of something like that reaching a plate in our house. Unless I hit my third dear with my truck. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks Chris!

Sounds like you need to buy a rifle!

Funny you mention hitting the deer with your truck. Last night at the farm my buddy was going on and on about hunting this season and when I mentioned I’ve never seen him this gung ho to get out there and hunt he said I haven’t shot a deer in two years. Said he needed venison in the freezer. I had to remind him he hit that deer with his truck on the way to my house to go hunting so it’s actually been 3 years since he shot a deer.... lmao!

Scott


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow Scott that meal looks delicious!
Great work!
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 26, 2018)

Appreciate it al! 

Running out of venison quick. Need to get out in the woods. 

Scott


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 27, 2018)

HBR, Great looking SV straps and nice plate!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 27, 2018)

Appreciate it crazy. 

Getting cold and wet here in Michigan so moving inside a lot more. Using the sv & crock pots this time of year. We still get some grilling and smoking done in the cold just not as much. 

Scott


----------



## Bossbrott (Oct 28, 2018)

That looks incredible, great work.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks boss!


----------



## patinlouisiana (Sep 15, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Ready for the bath.



What temperature was the bath?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 18, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> What temperature was the bath?


133 degrees


----------

